# U.S Onkyo work for Australia 240v?



## Chad (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Does anyone know if these AVR's have a switch to switch them from 110V to 240V? And just change the cord ... like a computer has.. ?

Australian distributors are way over priced .... and it would be much cheaper to import ....


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Some do, it depends on the model. The dual voltage operation should be clearly stated in the specs.


----------



## Chad (Jul 25, 2010)

I was looking at the TX-NR809 .... 

I did check the specs and it saiz 120v, but wasn't sure if that's just what they are shipped at but still maybe switchable .. ?

The receiver retails at $999 U.S, and over here best price I can find is $1500 .... I can import one from the U.S for $1000 ... so its a good saving if its possible ...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

From a picture of the back of the unit, it does not appear to be switchable. You may want to price a voltage converter, but this would add complexity and may be cost prohibitive at the amperage draw needed.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Chad,

You should also check with customs as to what import duty is payable if you bring the unit in yourself.
You may find with shipping costs and import duties the price is similar to what you can get here. 
The other factor is to check it has a worldwide warranty or whether you need to return to US if faulty!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
US Market Onkyo's are Designed for 120V unfortunately. Beyond not having a Warranty, it would be much more trouble than its worth. I completely understand just how overcharged you guys are in Australia compared to the States, but truly after Customs and everything else, the juice is not worth the squeeze.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

